# Inside The Golden Hall OOC Thread



## Daranavo (Aug 6, 2005)

News, ideas, information, discussions about the story, please post here.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 6, 2005)

I may or may not be joining your game, but I thought I would let you all see what I think of your work thus far.

 WOW!!! Very interesting! Moving even! I almost feel that my posts might not yet be skillful enough to stand with these.  Though I am truly loving the chance to read and think what might be next! BRAVO!!!


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 6, 2005)

Thank you Amy, your praise means alot to us.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 7, 2005)

Ara, thank you.  But you should know, I like to have a name for all the different people in my mind.  Ara when I'm thinking well, ACE if I'm being a little silly or not very 'elven'. Amy is close to the same as Ara and is used as a mask for who I might really be. Also Amber, Aliea, Ann or Anna and many others. So to go by ACE and or Ara would keep things much simpler, thanks. 

I plan on watching and enjoying how your story grows. Perhaps if I can get this profile better filled out... maybe I would let you see it and you could tell me if it's any good.  Though it might be a little while. 

~Ara


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm starting to be hesitant about testing my small amount of knowledge and creative writing in your story.  I mean. wow! Can I really do anything that wouldn't seem odd!? I would be more at ease playing as an elf, as I has said. But... wow! Sure, having time to think would really help, and if I may, can I ask for a slight overview?  Maybe an elf maid would be better off coming in at a more or less specific point? 

Meg? Did Dar and I ever tell you about my thinking of joining? Any ideas? I could give you a rough idea about my elven maid, but I really have yet to give her a name or anything.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 11, 2005)

I'd be thrilled to have you join us Ara! What do you mean you are hesitent to try your writing skills here? You've had more experience at this than me. Join us soon!
~Meg


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 11, 2005)

Perhaps I may seem to have, but you two are really doing well! I can't say that all of anything I do would be that great, but I shall try when I get my profile better filled out. 

If you would like, go look at the profile thread!  Any good yet?  PLEASE let me know of any ideas, changes, thoughts or whatever! Thanks, I'm trying to think but keep getting stuck... oh well.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 11, 2005)

Well if you guys would have me, since I been killed in most of the other rpgs, I would like to sharpen up on my skills. Just wanted to know.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 11, 2005)

A couple things Ara and it is only my intent to help you though I am no expert writer myself. First, try to write in a microsoft word program before you post. Take a look at what you wrote. Use the spell checker! Then copy/paste it into the forum.

Next, your profile is pretty good, however it is similar to Tiriviel's. Elves have many different skills. It is unlikely that you would be paired with her if you had the same abilities. Your illusion idea is cool. Some elves are mentalists and illusions are apart of that though all magic must be used carefully. Some elves are musicians, some elves are warriors, and some elves are hunters as you know. Also, it may be that you are simply a novice scholar or healer and tasked with the service of another. In this case, you survived by sheer luck and timing and were able to find your way back. 

I picture Tiriviel as more of a nobles daughter of a sort. You could be the same yet younger.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 11, 2005)

And this is why I asked! Thanks! Yes, I will work on it a bit more (obviously) and I do like some of your ideas! Perhaps I'll go with giving her that panpipe that some of my others enjoy so much...  

A novice? I almost like that! It would work well for my way of thinking in some things. And I also though that it was rather too close to Meg's, that's why I posted it so you can see it and help work some things out.  The idea for making her a servant came for the thought that perhaps she would be a close friend yet not a blood sister as she had said she was an only child. Younger and I could still go with the same idea but change it to her being more of a student... might that work?

I'm still trying to think how to make her look different without sounding as though she came from somewhere else. Even her personalty (being close to mine so I can play her well) is going to be rather similar to Meg's, I can change a few things as they come to mind... but still. 

As you say, I do plan on using a writing program for any posts. However, the much used "spell cheek think"  only gives you something close and you have to be able to catch it before it sneaks into you final post. This has been the death of some of my otherwise rather good posts! 

I'll go work on that now, thanks again!


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 11, 2005)

Also, we are tossing around including different points of view to certain events at least in part. During our Escape for instance, Dar had a totally different perspective than Tiriviel. However, it may be difficult to produce her point of view off of what I wrote and does it really need to be? In some cases I think it does. Dar can not read minds detect feelings and such so he can't react to her as if he did. I can only write to Dar's point of view but I have to include the actions and reactions of others to make my post work. Introductory posts and good character profiles help alot with this. 

Also, slipping in comedy/tradgedy where it can be is a definate plus. The thought of Tiriviel having stuff dumped onto her person piecemeal until she could not move was quite funny to me.

Dar is human and unlike an elf, he reacts to stress by losing his cool and his temper. I would never think an elf to.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 11, 2005)

Ara, suppose your character was a relative (maybe a cousin?) or close childhood friend? I too made my character's personality close to my own. It makes it easier to decide how she will react to certain situations. I think you and I have a lot in common. And the name suggestion was just somethng that popped into my head. I don't know if I read it somewhere before or made it up. The fore mentioned is most likely. Oh, and don't worry about your character's profile being close to mine (unless _you_ don't want it that way). That could be the reason for our closeness.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 11, 2005)

I would like to think of a name that I know what it means, like most of my others, I could tell you that their names fit who they are. I like the one you told me but keep thinking I want something of my own. I'm still thinking though...  

The strongest friendships are ones where the people in question do tend to have a lot in common, yet help each other because of their differences. This might indeed be a good way to look at it. 

Comedy is where you find it.  I also thought it was a funny idea to see an elf struggling to get out of a pile of armor and things that she would obviously not be able to use. Is this something I could work into my caricature? I have a hard time thinking so, though she is young... 

I like the cousin idea... after all, elven families tended to have lots of branches! Mother's sister's daughter perhaps? But we can play with it if you have a better idea.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 12, 2005)

No. I like the cousin idea. I actually like it better than the handmaid deal, that way you're character is not so dependent on mine and you have the option to go do your own thing later if you want. And don't worry about the name thing. Just something I thought I'd throw up in the air for you 'cause I thought it sounded cool. I'm curious to see what you come up with, though.

Edit: Oh! And I thought getting loaded down with armor was funny too. I gave Dar a hard time about it too. That was fun. *evil grin*


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 13, 2005)

Ara, when you get your profile the way you want, you can post at any time. What i was thinking for a good start for you is starting at the Orc battle where many elves died. I will post a basic outline of the battle so that we can include its basics into all of our posts. The plan is to create 3 different perspectives of that fight. let me know what you think. I will be working on the outline so it could be posted here very soon.

For Imladris and the elves, you may wish to confer with Megs on that as she will be using it as well later on.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 13, 2005)

Would that be the one where she and I got split up? If so, that would be really good! If not... well, I'll read it and see what I come up with.  

How's the profile? I'm almost thinking of calling her Aralindo ( ara = high, noble or royal; lindo = song bird) After all, I see her as similar to a bird in several things. Small and pretty. Beautiful talent with music. Can fight but prefers not to..... Anyway. 

Is there anything else that I need to work on or with?  I'm working on an entry post but it's not there yet.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 13, 2005)

Ok, here is the basic fight within my head. Feel free to add or subtract from this outline for we are all working to make this very good. This is a rough outline of events concerning the day in which:



1)[font=&quot] [/font]Tiriviel is separated from Aralindo and her cousin/friend.

2)[font=&quot] [/font]Aralindo is separated from Tiriviel and is forced to flee for her life.

3)[font=&quot] [/font]Aralindo watches her cousin (or other family member or friend) die a gruesome death at the hands of orcs.

4)[font=&quot] [/font]Daranavo arrives hearing the fighting.

5)[font=&quot] [/font]Daranavo barely saves Tiriviel from death by orcs.





Ok, now:

Tiriviel becomes separated from Aralindo and her cousin/friend.



There is a small contingent of elves traveling afoot to Edoras to deliver a message and speak to the high King about a perceived threat to the throne. The specific number may vary but could be around 14. This Cousin/Friend will be the head elf of the group and is the most respected and well known. 



The elves are ambushed on a stretch of road by several orcs. I would guess their number to be around 36. The elves have enough time to fire their bows each once before engaging the orcs in melee. Most elves will hit the orcs they fire at so now we have 14 elves and 24 orcs. The orcs volley arrows into the group and kill 4 elves outright before rushing into melee. We have now 10 elves and 24 orcs. The orcs burst into the group at its midsection. (no one said orcs were smart) Their leader, an older graying orc, decided that splitting the elves in 2 would make it easier to take them. 



When the orcs yelled the attack, Daranavo heard it at a distance and began riding in the direction he heard it. 



Tiriviel and 3 elves were alone and Aralindo, her cousin/friend and 4 elves were alone. The orcs split 10 and 14 to each group. Tiriviel must defend herself against 2 orcs in melee. Her speed is the only thing keeping her alive. The other 4 are also fighting at 2 to 1, barely holding on. In Aralindo’s group, Aralindo’s group is also fighting at 2 to 1. An elf in her group is taken down but not before he takes an orc with him. Aralindo and her cousin/friend both each kill an orc but the free orc kills another elf in her group from behind as he killed an orc. Her numbers are now 4 to 10. Her cousin dispatches the other orc attacking him but another elf is taken down by this same backstabbing orc. Aralindo dispatches her last orc and the last elf was able to take an orc with him as he was killed. Aralindo’s cousin/friend demands that she retreat immediately. Reluctantly, she obeys and must leave her friend/cousin to fight the remaining 7 orcs alone. 



Tiriviel’s group does much better. Tirivel defends herself against 2 orcs. An elf takes 1 of 3 orcs down immediately. A different elf takes down another 1 of 3. Tiriviel kills one of her orcs and the other elf kills one of his. This leaves 1 on Tiriviel, 1 on an elf, and 2 elves with 2 orcs each. Tiriviel kills her last one and an elf kills his last one. The other 2 elves are slain. An elf, throws a knife and kills another one. This leaves 3 orcs against Tiriviel and an elf. 



At this time, Daranavo has dismounted, and moved for a closer look with his crossbow and blade ready. He sees Tiriviels group fighting the orcs. 



1 Orc attacks Tiriviel and the 2 others attack the elf. Tiriviel kills her orc and the elf kills 1 of his 2. 



Now, we shift back to the cousin/friend fighting 7 orcs. Aralindo stops on a hill and looks down. She sees her cousin/friend just slicing and dicing for his life. She sees him cut 2 orcs down, but then is stabbed from behind and then bitten in the throat. Aralindo runs for her life.



At this time, 5 orcs spring from the brush very near Daranavo but see Tiriviel and another elf fighting. These orcs are the survivors of the cousin/friend. 



The 5 rush Tiriviel and the last elf. Tiriviel manages to kill 1 and the elf kills his last 1. Tiriviel is about to be killed by one of the 5 but the last elf interferes and takes the hit and dies. Tiriviel is thrown to the ground and surrounded. The old gray and 4 of his orcs taunt her in common speech. 



At this time, Daranavo shoots the old gray with his crossbow and rushes into the fray. Distracted, Tiriviel guts one of the orcs from the ground. Daranavo kills 1 orc as he rushes in and fends off 2 others. A third attempts to impale Tiriviel to the ground. She rolls back and forth avoiding his spear. Daranavo slices down another one. Tiriviel is about to be impaled when Daranavo mingles his sword with the orc and guides the orcs blade into the side of the spearing orc, then cuts off the last ones head.



This is subject to change, please look this over and remember, this is a short version of the actual fight.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 14, 2005)

Alright, it’s almost ready to post but I need to ask and say a few things first.

What the land is like? I have used grassy hills and need to know if they are on or not far from the edge of a forest. 

Meg: I put Tirivel at the back and Aralindo and her friend Maanafea at the front as he is leading. This should make it easer for the two parties to be divided by the orcs. I have it that you are the first to see the coming attack but don’t think I have said what you did to worn us. That is up to you. 

Here is a sample of what I have that can effect your post if you would like to know. Enjoy the teaser! 



> “...One afternoon, as they walked the road to Edoras, they were passing through an area of grass covered hills. The sun was warm on their backs and a gentile breeze kept blowing their long hair across their faces. All had seemed well. She and Maanafea had been at the head of the dozen or so elves with Tirivel hanging towards the back, watching. It was she that caught sight of it, a force of thirty some orcs had been waiting in ambush.
> 
> There was a blood chilling shriek as the orcs rushed towards the road. The elves only had time enough to draw back and shoot one volley into the midst of the creatures. The cries of death were from both orc and elf as arrows were exchanged. Swords flashed in the sun light, blades slicing through flesh as the two forces clashed.
> 
> Aralindo had quickly drawn her long, curved sword, her mind rushing. She looked to where her cousin should have been but the orcs had forced their way between where she now stood fighting and where Tirivel was along side the other half of their people. The fight continued, forcing the two halves farther apart. Screams of pain filled the air, the bodies of friends and enemies could be seen scattered over the ground...”




 I’m going to go finnish what I can now! Thanks for the help with that battle Dar!  Very good!


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 14, 2005)

Brava! Brava! Bravicima! 

I applaud you both! Excellent! Now hurry it up will you? I want to read the rest! *taps foot impatiently* Just kidding! Take your time. I am eager to see what happens. This is better than reading a book because you can't look ahead to find out what happens. And yes, I do do that. *looks down guiltily* 

Ara, it's fine with me if you want to put my warning in your post. I'm OK if people want to add small reactions from my character, as long as the reaction would seem natural to my character. If I don't like it, I'm not too shy to ask anyone to change it. And excellent job on your post so far! _Very_ interesting.

Dar, excellent! Thank you so much for your work on that scene. I think it's great and doesn't need to be changed. How will we do this? Will we use your outline sort of as a narrative and jump from viewpoint to viewpoint in our own separate posts? Also, you and I need to find a good place to begin the flashback. Are you going to post one more time before we do? Or should we jump right into it? Ara, if you have any suggestions please tell. And once again, I'm so glad you decided to join us! 
Whoa!  That went for a while! *talks to self* OK Meg, this is a good place to stop.

Edit: Read it again Ara. LOVE your descriptions! I can see it in my mind's eye!


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 14, 2005)

I shall post again, a short thing to prompt you to approach me to talk. (Dar approaching you to talk did not seem like something that he would do) Now, the fight scene was created so that each individual can use it for a flashback. Ara ofcouse will not be able to use anything that her character did not witness. Likewise for myself or Tiriviel. The outline functions simply so that our perspectives will remain consistent.

I thought Ara's first post could be as she is heading back to Imladris, she had a dream as she rested and it became the nightmare of the orc attack. Her posts will not connect to ours because we are seperated however, I feel it is important to get that connection in early for her.

Great bit there Ara. Awsum spelling and layout. I am anxiously awaiting you post.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 14, 2005)

Thank you.  

Yes, my entry post has a flash back way of seeing what happened from Aralindo's and her friend's point of view. *shivers slightly* I think it was you, Dar, you said something about working in dramatics and such? Well... You'll get to see my idea for that when I post this thing. I hope you will like it.   

I plan on doing this all as one post. I'm going to edit the profile slightly and then I think I'll post... Tell then, my friends...


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 14, 2005)

I just read your post. I now know what ACE means. Hole in one Ara, awsum job there.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 14, 2005)

Thank you...

So what now? I think I'll let you guys to go unless you have a better idea. I haven't even started another post yet because I feel like I should just wait and see... *blushes slightly as she wanders off*


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 15, 2005)

We have to have our conversation and relive our own flashbacks soon. Every time I read your post, I like it more and more. Again, good job Ara.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 17, 2005)

Dar, we have to do our conversation by e-mail instead of IM. As we are 4 time zones away and my schedule seems to be getting busier. Please e-mail me with your ideas so we can get this going again.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 21, 2005)

OK, I'm back. I did have a great time BTW. Dar, I was gone for an entire weekend and you _still_ haven't replied to my last post!? Good grief!   Come on! Come on! Hurry it up won't ya?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 21, 2005)

sorry  I might have had something to do with that... he and I were bored so we played in the Battle Grounds for a while... still haven't finished that... anyway. YES! Please get the next posts up!  I wanna see what's next!!!  PLEEEAAAASEEE!!!!


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 21, 2005)

I had to work on saturday, and I put another coat of stain on my deck sunday. Will get right on it.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 24, 2005)

Not trying to rush you, actually I was but you guys need to ignore me if I do that in future. I am WAY too enthusiastic when it comes to writing stories. I think Dar and I have finished what we needed to, so I'll post the first one tonight and we'll finally get this thing moving again. Lets keep trying to get people to join. It wouldn't hurt to open up an new story line.

ANYONE OUT THERE WANT TO JOIN?


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 24, 2005)

What do you mean, a new storyline? A new thread with new characters? Summer is just about over. We should be getting more people soon.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 24, 2005)

Like what we did in The Shire.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 24, 2005)

I think we should kindly remind anyone wanting to join 'our' (this) story, that we are trying to do our best writing and that it can take a while between posts... I think it would be alright by me if someone _does_ want to join, but they should know this is not the one for learning in!  I hope I don't sound mean or anything, I just thought it should be said...  

I can't wait for the next post! I know it'll be a good one and I really want to know where and how to work mine from there. I've got some good ideas but need to see what you're doing. Have fun!  I am!


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 24, 2005)

Hehe Thanks Ara! I agree with you about informing people about this not being an RP for beginners. And no, I don't think you sounded mean.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 24, 2005)

I think we are all caught up. I am next up and/or Ara. Ara, you are completely seperated from us at this time..but not for long. You can post when you wish. I will try and get a post in soon.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 24, 2005)

*mumbling slightly* haven't got it written yet...

But I will!  I've got an idea what it's gunna be and just need to do it... I love what you guys did!!! wow!   good work that! *runs off to start writing, sort of anyway...)


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 24, 2005)

*grins* Hehe! I know what you mean by the sort of, Ara! Don't drive too fast Dar. *announcement over the radio* Folks on Hwy ___ watch out for a vehicle moving at high speeds....


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 25, 2005)

Great post Ara. Make me feel all slow and stuff.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 26, 2005)

Guess several of us got tired of our avatars and/or sigs at the same time. That's funny. 

OK Dar! You didn't give me much to work with.   Now I have to go think up something all on my lonesome.  
*walks away singing quietly* _I'm all alone. There's no one here beside me...._ *sniff*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 26, 2005)

ooohhh...  Meg. That's my song.  At least, that's my girl's song.  

I'm sure you'll think of something! And sorry Dar, sometimes I can write faster then at other times. 

OH! Yes, I have seen you post Meg! That was a good pic. I might have to use it with Aralindo's morning.  After all, she has been up all night.  

Alright, another question... When or how do you want to find Aralindo?  I saw where you said it was two weeks tell you get to where she almost is!!!  I'm not sure if I want to have her tripping into the forest to take the news, stay where she is for a while or what!?! I have a scene in mind that I would LOVE to write, but it would need to have the right set up. She needs to be sleeping in the woods still and have Dar or Tivi try to wake her up... I wouldn't tell what would happen and it will just go unused unless you DO find her. 

What SHOULD I have her do from here?!  Help would be nice...but I'll think and get back to y'all!


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 28, 2005)

AraCelebEarwen said:


> ooohhh...  Meg. That's my song.  At least, that's my girl's song.


Which one? I'm all alone or Point of No Return?



> OH! Yes, I have seen you post Meg! That was a good pic. I might have to use it with Aralindo's morning.  After all, she has been up all night.


 
What, Tiriviel's memory?



> Alright, another question... When or how do you want to find Aralindo?  I saw where you said it was two weeks tell you get to where she almost is!!!  I'm not sure if I want to have her tripping into the forest to take the news, stay where she is for a while or what!?! I have a scene in mind that I would LOVE to write, but it would need to have the right set up. She needs to be sleeping in the woods still and have Dar or Tivi try to wake her up... I wouldn't tell what would happen and it will just go unused unless you DO find her.


 
I like that idea, Ara. It would probably work best if Dar found her because Tiriviel thinks she is dead and would most likely scare her half to death waking her up. (because she is so surprised and happy) Unless you think it would be funny to have Aralindo jump three feet in the air, or something like that.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 28, 2005)

yhwh1st said:


> Which one? I'm all alone or Point of No Return?


 
All alone... cuz she is...  (but the other is good to)



> What, Tiriviel's memory?


 
Maybe I could do something with that, but the sun rise. wow!  



> I like that idea, Ara. It would probably work best if Dar found her because Tiriviel thinks she is dead and would most likely scare her half to death waking her up. (because she is so surprised and happy) Unless you think it would be funny to have Aralindo jump three feet in the air, or something like that.



muwahahaha...  I have my idea and I shall use it if I can. But trust me! It'll be good! *mischevious grin* And thanks... 

Dar? Hello? You still there?


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 31, 2005)

Another great post there! Batter up Megs!


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 31, 2005)

Ara, AWESOME!!!!   Lets see if I can do as well.


----------



## yhwh1st (Sep 1, 2005)

OK I wasn't going to post 'til I got up tomorrow (today) but I got too engrossed in what I was writing. My mind kept wandering and thinking about nothing (incase you didn't know, that's a sign that I need to get to bed.) Bah! But I kept thinking, "I'll just find a good place to stop and finish it in the morning." (there I go again), but inspiration kept coming and I just couldn't stop 'til I was done. Well, it is now morning so I guess I followed through.  See y'all maybe later today.  (please excuse any spelling errors as you will be able to see what time I posted this once I do.) Okeday, I think I need to go to bed now. Toodles! ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ........


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 1, 2005)

I need ot know what u2 are planning because I dont know where to go from here.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 1, 2005)

Do we have a goal in mind for the 'end' of the story? Or will this be a 'one problem at a time' sort of story line? Right now that being... Aralin? Getting back to Imladris? It started with the message. (that's not been done yet! Might that be something?)(EDIT: Sorry, I was wrong. That _has_ been done. I just went back over the story and found where Tiri gave the message.) 

ummm... Should we try to come up with something else? Does one of you have an idea already? It might be interesting to take it as a 'one at a time' but even then you have to think what that next thing is going to be. This would also give it more of a free-range feel, is that alright? Right now I keep thinking 'love story' and 'action/adventure'... (duh  )

I haven't really thought of anything but I am sure that if we want to we could turn this into a quest or something... or anything else really.  Where to go from here? Well...... We can call a yahoo meeting and work on something.


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 1, 2005)

Well, I believe right now we must conclude the finding of Ara, and our journey to Imladris. I, am not sure of how to proceed. Dar is out hunting and I do not know when or how you wish him to discover Ara. Since Tiriviel has also taken off now, I believe we could do something different then what was previously planned. I will only be available tonight to talk about this if you both wish to. Tomarrow after work I am headed north for the holiday. No puters no nothing for a few days.


----------



## yhwh1st (Sep 1, 2005)

Don't think I'll be able to get on tonight but I'll see what I can do. I'm going to go change the end of my post and have Tiriviel stay put. I must have been confused on what the actual plan was. I just got your e-mail, Ara, and like your idea better than mine.


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 1, 2005)

Well, actually, that would of been cool. Dar would of come back to find her GONE! No explanation, just gone. Not to mention it would be more in character for her I think to try and find her. I thought that would of been interesting to write, however either way works for me.


----------



## yhwh1st (Sep 1, 2005)

After I edited the post I started thinking the same thing, but I also liked Ara's idea. Hmmmm... I could always reinsert it, but I think I want Ara's opinion before I make any more changes. Save a lot of back and forth. So, Ara....?



Edit: Oooh! Oooh!  New idea! Tiri goes off in search of Aralin and Dar comes back with game to find Tiri gone and goes off in search of her. Dar happens upon Aralin first, then Tiri comes upon them... when and how? We can figure this out. I want feedback though. Tell me what y'all think.


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 1, 2005)

mmm, no, because Tri would know where to look for Ara through her mental link, whereas Dar would not.


----------



## yhwh1st (Sep 1, 2005)

OK then. Scratch that. I do think it would be more interesting for Dar to find her, though. dum di dum di dum, him-haw. Uh...any other suggestions?


----------



## yhwh1st (Sep 2, 2005)

OK, I removed the blasted vision but saved it so I can still use and/or rewrite it if necessary. I don't think it will be used though. The ideas you two came up with were fantastic. I think I left my post at a place where it would be easy for y'all to do almost anything you wanted. So, fire ahead!


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 2, 2005)

Ok, what you got is great megs.


----------



## yhwh1st (Sep 3, 2005)

Well, since we know where we're going now, I think I'll get started on my next post and just edit it (after I read yours of course) when I get back next weekend.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 7, 2005)

That should be fine Meg! Hope you have a good time! 

So. We know what we're doing with the finding of Ara and getting wherever it is we are going next, right? I have my next post worked out but need to fine tune it after I see yours Dar.  Can't wait to see how this turns out! *evil grin*


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 8, 2005)

I hope you like what I have written. Its time to watch some football! YEEHAA!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 8, 2005)

*Trips into the room drying tears from a smiling face.*

Dar! WOW! I guess I don't need my other post now.  

MEG! COME BACK SOON!!! WE NEED YOU!!!


----------



## yhwh1st (Sep 9, 2005)

*sits gaping for several minutes*  WOW! EXCELLENT! BOTH OF YOU!! Now lets see how well _I_ can measure up.  (sorry to burst any bubbles, but I'm not home yet.) I'm on my friends laptop and won't be back for at least three more days. So I'll talk to y'all when I get back. *waves* Bye!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 9, 2005)

Alright, that post makes a little more sense now. Thanks Dar! 

Hey Meg! That's fine, but you'd better have a book you're writing in cuz we want to see what you're going to do! *grinning evilly* Ooooh! This is fun!


----------



## yhwh1st (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm sorry this is taking me so long. I found out that I'm moving to OR and won't be on much for the next two months.  (packing, looking for a place, and unpacking) I'll stop in for a quick 'Hi' when I can.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 16, 2005)

OH!!!?  But can you be around enough to still be here a little? I mean, that's cool and I hope it works out and all, but we need you here some too.  Do you have a post anywhere near ready? You can always write in a book and then post whenever... but I think I may have already said that... oh well. 

If you like, I (and I'm rather sure Dar would agree to the same) could let the story go at it's own pace, giving you time to come and go as you can. 

Best wishes and may God bless!


----------



## yhwh1st (Sep 16, 2005)

Thank you Ara! Your loving spirit is such a blessing to me! Please keep praying. I'm going through a very difficult time right now. (Praise God for His nearness! I would be in tears day and night if it wern't for the strength He gives. I pray that this trial will draw me nearer to Him.)


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 17, 2005)

*hug* It's not at all a problem sis. 

Good post Meg!  Very good, thank you! It's going to take me a little while but I'll get a post ready soon and we can keep this moving even if moves just a little slower.  It's still fun to have this going!  Good work; good writing and good luck!


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 17, 2005)

Good job Megs, I hope you come through the move in higher spirits.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 20, 2005)

Alright. I _am_ working on my next post! I have it drawn out but it's not quiet there just yet... The fog of writer's block is slowly lifting and I was able to start, now I just have to clean and polish the silly thing. 

EDIT: There! It's up!


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 20, 2005)

Excellent work there. Now it may be a while before we here from Megs.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks. 

That's fine, I have no problem with letting her take some time.  Just as long as she don't forget to have fun! 

Hey Dar! Clean out your mail box! It's full or something! (edit) Never mind, got it to ya that time!


----------



## yhwh1st (Sep 25, 2005)

There she goes! There she goes again!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks Meg! I'm workin' on the next one.. along with everything else... *crosses eyes* 

Writing is fun and it's a good idea to keep it that way!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 28, 2005)

YEA! Now, do you think I should (could) let Ara go to sleep and bring it on to the next day? Or do you have another thought?  

(I'm hyper or something today! Everything I do seems to looks something like _this_-> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hehe  )


----------



## yhwh1st (Sep 28, 2005)

The decision is up to you. It'll be interesting to see the turn of events from here. Lets try to get to Imladris soon though. What do you think? Are we about 3 or 4 days journey from there? That sounds about right to me but...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 28, 2005)

Whatever works.  I think I'll be fine with whatever we come up with. 

Post info: 'Avatyara nin' = 'forgive me'. Just to save you all some time.  If that post needs to change, please let me know! I just had that in my head and put it down... *shrug*


----------



## yhwh1st (Oct 3, 2005)

No, I think it's fine.

Just to let y'all know, I'm up in WA right now and that's the only reason I have ready access to internet. (I'm packing for the move to OR. ) I'm heading back to OR on Thursday at 5:00 am   (I like my sleep) *pouts* which means I have to get up at about 3:30 or so (yes, it does take me that long to wake up enough to properly function)


----------



## yhwh1st (Oct 3, 2005)

What do you guys think of my post? I don't really think there is much else I can do with it. Anyone have any better ideas? Lay 'em on me. Seriously, I don't get offended very easily, so let me know if either of you have any ideas/suggestions for any of my posts.


----------



## Daranavo (Oct 4, 2005)

I think helping Ara get her tale going would of been good, otherwise it was a good post Megs.


----------



## yhwh1st (Oct 4, 2005)

Would you care to elaborate on that, Dar?


----------



## Daranavo (Oct 4, 2005)

Sure, perhaps you could pose a few questions to her or collaborate with her for a short conversation? I believe u2 have alot to discuss.


----------



## yhwh1st (Oct 4, 2005)

But she went back to sleep, didn't she?


----------



## Daranavo (Oct 4, 2005)

Sure but, it doesn't mean you could not prompt her. She has said that she had slept for a while longer. You could of added that you sat back and waited for her to wake, then posed a question or two. She can do it too though when she wakes up, my only mention of it was to get more out of your post, I realize you do not have alot of time.


----------



## yhwh1st (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok, sounds good to me. Any suggestions as to what I do with the other Dar?  

My mind has been kinda preoccupied lately, so my creativity has a little to be desired where this story is concerned.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 4, 2005)

*so I'm crazy at times! *

Kill 'im while he's down!  mwuhahaha!

oh.. no... sorry.   hehe

I'm thinking of walking her up in a little... I don't have a post but I think I could get one rather quickly if you don't mind that it could be short.


----------



## yhwh1st (Oct 4, 2005)

Hehe!  Ya! Let's do it!

Short doesn't bother me. It's kind of hard to do long when you're doing a conversation. I'll see about messing with my post here sometime today. For now, I've got to get back to packing.  Hopefully I'll be able to get that done pretty quick here. (Ya, like that'll ever happen!)

(On a side note, you'll probably still see my user here because I'll be coming back to check if y'all have any other suggestions for me. Please, just lay 'em on me! As I said before, my creativity is suffering because of all the mayhem around here.  )


----------



## Daranavo (Oct 4, 2005)

Kick me while i'm down!? I see how ya are Ara! My knee is killing me today.  I need a hug.


----------



## yhwh1st (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm sorry about your knee, Dar.  *hug* I know what knee problems are like. Is it an injury or did you strain it or something?


----------



## Daranavo (Oct 4, 2005)

I panged it when I tumbled off my bike this weekend. Been popping Vicadins like candy since and don't even get me started on what the bike will cost me to fix.  Cries.


----------



## yhwh1st (Oct 4, 2005)

Oooh! *cringes* sounds like fun.  (not really) I'm sorry Dar. *hugs again*


----------



## yhwh1st (Oct 4, 2005)

Hehe! I'm so happy! My dad just gave me 5 antique coins! The oldest is a 1818 large one cent piece. I also got an 1876 quarter! They're really cool! I love history. That's what makes these so cool to me.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 4, 2005)

Daranavo said:


> Kick me while i'm down!? I see how ya are Ara! My knee is killing me today.  I need a hug.



 I am sorry, I was only teasing...  I do hope you get better soon...  I have an ankle that goes out at times, and that's no fun at all!  Came with the family I guess... *shrugs* 

*looks over other posts*
 That's cool Meg! I like finding stuff like that, it's fun. 

Alright! I'll go post and anyone can take it... 

Sorry Dar... You know I didn't mean it. Try some chocolate! That'll be good for ya!


----------



## yhwh1st (Oct 4, 2005)

AraCelebEarwen said:


> Try some chocolate! That'll be good for ya!


 OF COURSE it will be. It IS good for you.  (I'm munching on M&Ms now. )


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 4, 2005)

Oooh! Sounds good Meg! I'll have to find some now...  

My next post's up, though Meg?, you want to clean up that double post?  

Is mine alright? I'm just playing with ideas and thoughts so if you think I should do something different just let me know!  I'm trying to keep with how she would be thinking and feeling... I want to work on my writing and like hearing if something could be better... Though I might not _always_ agree with you.


----------



## Daranavo (Oct 5, 2005)

My fav is almond joys, and black licorice(panda) . I do not eat much junk food anymore but put a few of those in front of me and I become a magician and will make them dissapear. I am just waiting and enjoying the reading ladies.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 5, 2005)

I can't say that I like black licorice... not something I ever enjoyed. But as for the almond joy..!  

Megs and I are working on how this next bit is going to work... so I guess you can enjoy your time off here and go play with some other threads as long as you don't get lost.  I don't know that this will take too long but it might be a little... we'll just have to see.


----------



## yhwh1st (Nov 8, 2005)

*sniff* (siganture 'I Love Lucy' cry) Waaaaaaaaaaah! I miss you guys! I'm hoping to get internet on my computer soon, but it all depends on when I get a job down here.​ 
Here's something I ran across while I was unpacking


*GOOD MORNING STARBUCKS*
Sung to the tune of Good Morning Starshine

Good morning Starbucks.
You clear up my head.
Without you each morning,
I'm legally dead.
I want more Starbucks!
Life's not such a grind.
I'll percolate while I'm singing my yuppy morning singie song.
Drippy drop drippy no more of that icky shot full of tar.
If I'm under par I hit the coffee bar that's really deluxe.
Hot is how we brew 'em,
I'll spill it then I'll sue 'em,
For two-million bucks!
If you sue Starbucks,
We'll win back our fees.
We'll raise the price of cappuccino
And send you into bankruptcy.
Spilling all my cravings coffee drinking savings that I can't afford.
Starbucks found a way to make a diction pay to financial reward.
Decaf helps me go back
Take it with a Prozac
At the brand new Starbucks Ward at Betty Ford!​


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey girl! *hugs Meg* I hope you're doing alright. Miss you to.

Don't tell me you watch 'I love Lucy'!?!  It's only one of the funniest shows I've ever seen! 0.0 LOVE it! Just love it! Alright, so I haven't watched it in a long time and can't think of any bits just right now, but how could you not find something to like about that show?!

And I _love_ that Starbucks song!  *laughing*

Alright... so... More on topic. I'll go look at the story a little bit and try to think what we should try to do. It wouldn't hurt to keep it on track as it's taking a while from post to post, (that's fine though!) and maybe I'll post something to move it up a bit just cuz. Would that be alright? *wanders off to read and think*


----------



## yhwh1st (Nov 29, 2005)

Now wait just a minute! Whoever said that I don't like that show? I grew up watching old tv shows and movies. I'm a big I Love Lucy fan, as well as: Bob Hope, Jerry Lewis, Dean Martin, Gene Kelly, Judy Garland, Frank Sinatra, and Bing Crosby (who BTW was born in Tacoma, Washington). You ever see the Bob Newheart show? I was named after his wife on the show. (wierd, I know)

Oke-e-day! Lets see what I can do with the next post! (sorry it's been so long. I'll see what I can do about getting on a little more often.)


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 29, 2005)

*runs smiling back into the room at the sound of a familiar voice*

_MEG!!!!!!!!!_

I never said anything about not liking it! I wish I could find that sort of thing on more often! Their just good. =^.^= 

Don't worry about not being here if you need to be else where. Remember, it's for fun and there is such a thing as real life... somewhere out there... *crashes into her computer chair to enjoy her time off*


----------



## yhwh1st (Nov 29, 2005)

Was nice to talk to you for a while! I miss you too Dar!

Ara, I just had an idea. I'll e-mail you and you can fill Dar in for me.

Oh, one more thing, I _*do*_ get on to check my e-mail once in a while. 
_hinthint_


----------



## yhwh1st (Dec 4, 2005)

Ok, I left it open for either of you two to do what you wanted. As I have said on several other occations, I'll try to get to the library more often to keep in touch and up with what's going on around here. I MISS Y'ALL OUT HERE!!! But I still plan on seein' ya 'round like a doughnut!


Hey, anyone else out there want to join? The more the merrier!


----------



## yhwh1st (Dec 31, 2005)

Does nobody like this rp any more?  

(OH!! and have either of you seen _The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe_ yet? I LOVED it *SO* much!!! I think it was one of the best movies I've seen in years! And they kept it so close to the book, too!!!)


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh... sorry Meg.  I'll go see if I can think of anything now. I've been a little out of it... And I'm not even sure where Dar's wandered off to.... Sorry to have taken so long. 

YES!!! YES I'VE SEEN IT!!!      _*LOVE IT!*_ Can't wait to get the DVD. =^.^=


----------



## yhwh1st (Dec 31, 2005)

What did you think of the score? I LOVED it! I'm only a _little_ jealous that my sister got it first. Here is the Narnian Lullaby that Mr Tumnus played for Lucy. It's one of my favorites in the soundtrack but I really loved the whole thing.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 1, 2006)

*shiver*  Yes. I do like that song. Very cool. Creepy for sure and really nice. I think there could have been more, but as I was watching wide eyed I don't think that I remember much of any other music... (which is part of why I think it could have been a bit better)  I like it though. I really do.=^.^=

Alright, I'm going to think now. Post maybe. Hope you all had a good time and are doing well enough the morning after.  I'm fine... if not a little silly... [cute little kid voice]Was only up tell one. Really. Didn't do nothin. Nothin much... Not anything too silly...[/cute little kid voice] Maybe I'll have to put up a pic of what I was doing...  purrrrr.... hehe But don't look unless you're really brave. Be warned! http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b54/AraCeleb/cattitude.jpg


----------



## Daranavo (Jan 3, 2006)

Ok, back to business. The holidays are over and its time to get back into the swing. RP anyone? Let me see whats been goin on. Hi megs and Ara!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 3, 2006)

There 'e is! Did someone have fun bringing in the new year? Well, you're back now so perhaps I shouldn't bother bugging.  

Yes, Let's see what we come up with. I think we're all on a bit more now... I hope.  

Maybe I'll go look at stirring things up a bit somewhere. *evil grin* 

=^.^=


----------



## Daranavo (Jan 6, 2006)

OMG, you left an opening for me... Very very dangerous ...I mean cool. *snickers*


----------



## yhwh1st (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey, I hope y'all don't mind but I took a few liberties with the direction of the story. If either of you aren't happy with the speed that I moved forward, let me know.

It's great to have you back, Dar!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 14, 2006)

Mind? MIND?! Not one bit, girl! =^.^= Good job if I may say so. I think we can handle it.  You remember what we were going to do to the poor guy, don't you? *mischievous grin* Give me a heads up and I can start working on something if ya wan' me to. After all, we're here to have fun ain't we? 

Luv ya, miss ya, hope you're doing alright.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jan 15, 2006)

Vaguely do I recall our evil conspiracy. *evil laugh* It is highly possible that you will be required to refresh my memory.

(I have no idea why I was writing like that. I'm just in a silly mood, I guess. *shrugs*)


----------



## Daranavo (Jan 25, 2006)

Well, since we are very close to our destination, would either of you like to put a cap on this story? I feel that arriving at our destination would be a great place to end it. If you wish to add something of teh characters that is fine. For instance, Daranavo's demons form his past faded into dust as the years went by. etc. etc. SImilar bits for the other characters.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jan 26, 2006)

Quite honestly, I think we're all just too busy to keep this up much longer. I agree with Dar and think that we should probably just finish it now while the story is still interesting. (After all, we don't want to kill a good thing.)

To tell you the truth, I don't see myself getting on here much in the next 3 years because of all that is currently taking place in my life and all that will be changing in the very near future.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 26, 2006)

Now I feel even worse about just missing you on here Megs... I hope you're doing alright and I'll continuo to do so. *hug*

Alright then. *deep breath* Who want's it or how should it be done? I think I would write it in a way that Tir and Dar have the 'happily ever after' while Ara, still heartbroken but healing, finds that there may yet be something worth smiling about when they get home... *makes mental note to remember the possibility of an unnamed face* I've got a few small thoughts and might be able to pull something out of my hat, but _please_, if either of you have something or would like to do it... Maybe we can all think up a few things that could be worked together in one finishing post. I've done something like that before and it can work, helps if you all know where to aim but it can still work all the same.

*rereads the other's posts* ummm... Is it just me or do you both sound like you don't want to be the one to take it on? I guess I'll just start writing and see how it goes... Let me know if you have anything. I'll be around...

edit-----

Alright. I was really ticked when I wrote out two pages only to have it all vanish on me. NEARLY FOUR HOURS DOWN THE DRAIN!!! But I do have something back down now. I'm going to send it to you before I think of posting though. Let me know how it looks. I want it to be a good wrap up since that's what I guess we're looking for. Might still pick on it a little but it really isn't too bad. Just tried to not only bring them into Imladris but show that there's still life, love, hope an' all dat. *knows she must sound crazy*  =^.^=


----------

